# New Silvia



## carolinanative (Feb 9, 2019)

So I literally just unpacked my new Miss Silvia, watched a few videos and am doing ok. Need alot of practice though to totally connect with this machine.

This is a strange question just about appearance. My group head has a red dot on it. I originally thought that was like a stop mark when putting the porta filter on the group head but have realized through videos i was trying to twist way too far around and no machine on the videos has this red do.

Does anyone know why the red dot?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats on your new machine! Can you share a photo so we can see?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Red dot? Perhaps a Leica edition?









Enjoy the machine, installation of a PID device helps a lot with temperature stability and management


----------



## ShivaYash (Jan 30, 2015)

Red dot is for lining up the portafilter, I believe. To the ideal tightness point.


----------

